# Equivalencia del IC IR2110



## jco7kd (Oct 1, 2009)

Saludos amigos:
Quisiera saber si alguien conoce de la existencia de otro integrado que supla al IR2110/IR2113.
La cosa es que quizas exista con otro nombre, de otra nacionalidad y me esté volviendo loco buscandolo.
Quiero hacer el amplificador que lleva ese integrado y ya no se que voy a hacer.
Saludos a todos y gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola

Hay algunos reemplazos que encontré a la rápida:

IR2131, RIC7112A4, IR2113, IR2102, IR2106, IR2110E4, De International Rectifier.
MPIC2113, MPIC2112, De Motorola.
LM5100, De National Semiconductor
TP2150B, De Tripath Technology Inc.

Para otra ocasión busca casi cualquier semiconductor, relevadores, bobinas, IC’s Con resistencias Etc. En:

http://www.alldatasheet.com

Hay dos formas de buscar en el enlace:

Por Part Name (Numero de parte) o
Por Description (Descripción)

Hay una ventanita para escribir, ya sea el numero de parte o la descripción

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jco7kd (Oct 2, 2009)

Gracias amigo. ahora mismo estoy buscando por esos nuevos nombres que me has dado y de paso voy al enlace y ver como es que funciona.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola

Muy Bien, Suerte en todo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

